# Grays Reef 12/27/2007



## Robert 31320 (Dec 27, 2007)

Met up with  Capt. Stan this morning for a run to Grays, this time I was the captain.  

The ride out was *foggy*, made it to the buoy at about 8:45.  Tried for a few minutes to jig up some live bait and managed 1 lonely blue runner.  We were on the magic number and fishing at 9:00.

El Capitan:






THE Captain:





First drop produced some nice sea bass:









I started out with a double hook rig but down-sized to a single hook after about 5 straight doubles.  We would have limited in about 30 minutes had I not shed a hook.

The water was mighty clear, one might say addictive for an inshore regular





In just over an hour we had our limit of 14" & larger sea bass.  This is 30 fish in a 120qt cooler:





The ride in was a mighty nice one.  My Sea Hunt performed well for her first ever trip that far out.  Somebody was dosing off part the way back in.  Had a great time fishing with you Stan!
.
.
.
.
.
...and here is exactly where we caught them
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## capt stan (Dec 27, 2007)

Robert, thanks for having me along today. Enjoyed it Bud. Ya know what??? It's NICE to be a passanger!!!!! All I had to do was FISH!!! I'm not used to that!. I like the picture of the spot where we caught them. That should make it perfectly clear where we were!!

I'm glad to say I was aboard to break in your boats first offshore as well as your trip "outside" !! Glad the spot got to stink her up like a real fishing boat.

Now your ruined!


----------



## Nautical Son (Dec 27, 2007)

Robert, awesome pics and great catching. Stan must have been pretty comfortable to nap 
I prolly should've went out myself as everyone says it was flat. oh well grandkids were entertaing enuff  I supose.


----------



## Robert 31320 (Dec 27, 2007)

It was mighty nice out there Troy.  I thought you and Dan were going.


----------



## papyol (Dec 27, 2007)

[/QUOTE]

 Nice catch


----------



## Nautical Son (Dec 28, 2007)

I have 4 new additions to my household(stepdaughter &3 children) and got to do the whole "can you watch the kids" thing. It was still really muddy over my way and I was planning on inshore for some of those jumbo trout.

I may try and get out to DUA if I can escape today. 

Dan, ended up going out deep with Tireless anyways.


----------



## spraynbuckshot (Dec 28, 2007)

We went out to the snapper banks yesterday.  Man, I tell you, there aren't too many days like yesterday.  It was flat and clear.  We did not have any luck catching live bait either.  We tried around R7 for 30 minutes with out a single bite.  The vermilion snappers were thick yesterday but no keeper red snappers.  We had a great day and a ton of memories were created.


----------

